# Remove OFF Topic from Front Page POLL



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

This was mentioned in another thread by a member,

Do you think we shoudlrestrict off topic threads from appearing on the front page Yes or No

They would still be available for viewing but just in the off topics section and wouldnt be displayed on the front page.


----------



## 95384 (Jun 9, 2005)

There isn't a huge amount of posts in Off Topic, but the majority of those generally come from someone looking for assistance, offering advice or are generally interesting. 

I think the ones that annoy most people are the "I was right and you were wrong" threads, followed closely by "The mods were wrong to lock my I was right and you were wrong thread" with a "Why did you delete my The mods were wrong to lock my I was right and you were wrong thread" - While you keep deleting them, the accusers will keep spawning new ones. I have come across various version of 'Policy discussion' and 'fight club' areas in other forums where these spawn threads get moved to. They invariably die a death there as no-one goes looking for them. It also makes it easier for the mods, as they can just keep bunging the threads out of harms way without the need to have a 10 hour discussion about the reason why.

No doubt you will get "Why did you move my thread to the policy section", but there would only be one place for a discussion like that :lol:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Quote:- '_They may take my body but they will never take my mind'_ - or something like that . . . lets pretend that George Orwell never wrote 1984 & that FREEDOM rules ok, [following all the threads it Is obvious that I have too much free time on my hands since retiring - and the weather isn't good enough to get the van out of storage & me away from my PC] :roll: 
Publish & be damned [as long as it doesn't get too personal or libelous]


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Personally, I've got to the point that I just don't knowingly click on to any thread from certain members, even those so call highly technical answers, as I get fed up reading their little rants. Leave them on the front page and let members decide for themselves whether to read or not. Censorship can be a bad thing.

nobby


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Off Topic is a much more interesting area to the majority of posters (IMO)
not everyone wants to read super high tech, long worded, mind boggling, jargon bustin' threads that we get in other Topics. Most of which tend to get one or two posters throwing their teddies out of the pram in a childish tantrum. :lol: :lol: 
Keep it light, keep it entertaining, keep it visible.

(a good idea though about a policies area.......we could call it the playpen)
:roll: :roll:


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Extract from the site tems and conditions:



> You agree that our web site may expose you to Content that may be objectionable or offensive.


If you can't take a joke :lol:then you shouldn't have signed on :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

My views haven't changed from my proposal in:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-11071-days0-orderasc-0.html

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Since 'jokes and trivia' was removed from the front page the 'off topic' has been abused with much of the content mere drivel and fit only for the trivia forum.. I say move it off of the front page..


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, 

Is it me or does it seem to anyone else that the best way to obtain replies is by setting up a poll, as they seem to attract more comments than actual votes LOL

it even happens to Nuke, 

you have got to laugh ?? or haven't you


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

I think it's only right and proper that Nuke should start a new poll/thread on 'Off Topic' based on an 'Off Topic' intrusion on another thread :roll: 

It's served to remind me of being accused of hijacking another thread by a moderator... Oh for the good ol days.

Whilst we're on the subject of judicial inconsistencies: 18 months for killing with a car whilst drunk... 4 years for robbing 200+ grand from an old lady... 7 years for nicking 2 guns...

I think I'll start a poll: Does MHF reflect society as a whole?


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

I've voted.
Am I getting old? Its coming up to a year since I joined and a 1000 plus posts. Is this site getting bloody narky?
I've no room to talk, I have no MH, got cheesed off with people & been personal but is it loosing its sensayuma.
Maybe its the word "banned" off the front page. Like your only allowed here if you have an inverter or visit French Passions. If not, its in the naughty corner for you mate.
After all *it is* a motorhome site. Its your site. Its your rules. Will always go the way of the site, no matter what happens. 
Or choose not to join in.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I assume Nuke picked up on my posting on the thread "Delete thread"
where in response to Graham's (sng) question "What do you think?" I responded,

"I've always though "off topic" was a bad thing to have in the first place. Its major draw back is relevant motorhome posts are soon removed from the home page. However it does give a much clearer choice on what you read. 
So I think the vote should be do you want "off topic" removed from the home page or not, rather than removal of this single topic. If members then want to indulge in a dual of words away from a more public gaze, who then cares?"

Graham was not at all happy with these comments and so I have copied them here.

It is my view it is pointless exercise deleting single threads and the issue is much wider. There is a case for making Moderators jobs easier. That means you either get tougher and only allow on topic subjects and strictly control them which I think no want really wants or, you allow *subscribers* the freedom to post off topic matters "behind the scenes" and as long as there is no personal abuse just let it roll.

peedee


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

The point of keeping the dross theads from the front page is well reasoned by Nuke. They can attract the wrong sort of attention for a newcomer.

I'm all for the mods being far more ruthless and just cutting threads or posts as they see fit.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

peedee said:


> I assume Nuke picked up on my posting on the thread "Delete thread"
> where in response to Graham's (sng) question "What do you think?" I responded,
> 
> "I've always though "off topic" was a bad thing to have in the first place. Its major draw back is relevant motorhome posts are soon removed from the home page. However it does give a much clearer choice on what you read.
> ...


Hold hard Peedee!
Point 1.

I made NO comment on your comments other than to point out that you'd intruded them into my Quite specific, single issue thread.

Point 2

You have deliberately not published the whole of the question I posed in that thread to justify your intrusion.



> Graham was not at all happy with these comments and so I have copied them here.


 like where????? Please enclose any 'Graham' comments in quotes otherwise no-one (apart from you) knows who's said what!

Please refrain from misquoting, it doesn't help anybody, least of all, you.

I bemoan the fact that despite sending you a pm (in an effort to save others reading what involves you and I) you choose to make it a public issue.

If you still feel agrieved, having read the facts please have the moral fortitude to continue this via pm; unless of course, you have a pension for last word wrangles in open forum.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Maybe we should take 'Polls & Surveys off the front page as well 8O


----------



## 88911 (May 10, 2005)

i think nobby is right .just leave it you don't have to read it ,let them play!


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Now 'Off Topic' is being voted to be removed from the front page, what comes next to be removed? J & T was voted on and removed, will it be none motorhomers or people WITH a sense of humour and fun. It used to be a pleasure to read and join in with a lots of threads on here. Lately it's beginning to become too serious even what starts out as humour quickly descends into a slanging match and bitching. Please folks, take a step back and think before it starts getting boring. Can't we regain some of the fun element that used to belong to 'Off Topic' 
My thoughts entirely.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Perhaps it was better you said nothing in the first place then Graham, after all however my comments were interpreted they cannot possible intrude on a poll which is a fixed question yes, no or abstention. I have editted it as you requested and I consider the matter closed.

peedee


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I am sitting on the fence 8O I can see points for and against! Not much help am I? :?


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

I totally agree with Crazylady. It used to be good coming on here for the laugh and banter that went on, now the only thing that seems to be left is who is having a dig at who !!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

I have always been against this proposal in the past and I am at present, although recently I’m beginning to loose my resolve.

There should be a place where people can talk about non-motor home (off-topic) events/topics and I believe it should remain in the forefront.

Off-topic was brought in to talk about everyday interesting matters and some humorous topics.

However, if the present attitude towards off-topic threads continues, I see no other alternative but to hide them away.

Why is it so important for some members to feel the need to turn what could be a reasonable and balanced discussion into a raging full-on argument, only they will know.

As for the poll….well, my fence I am sitting on at the moment.

MHS…Rob


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

peedee said:


> Perhaps it was better you said nothing in the first place then Graham, after all however my comments were interpreted they cannot possible intrude on a poll which is a fixed question yes, no or abstention. I have editted it as you requested and I consider the matter closed.
> 
> peedee


I'm sure *you * know what you mean by the above posting... I've never have been good with fuzzy logic.

I note that, with some dismay, that you have failed to edit http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-13813-days0-orderasc-0.html to bring clarity to who said what.
.........................

I reckon I'm flogging a dead horse here,,,, :roll:


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

sng said:


> peedee said:
> 
> 
> > I've never have been good with fuzzy logic.
> ...


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Pete... you've wrongly attributed the quote to Peedee!
(Doesn't bother me in this instance but it might bother s/he)

Interesting reading...


> Fuzzy systems, including fuzzy logic and fuzzy set theory, provide a rich and meaningful addition to standard logic.


.

Not in this context :lol: :lol:

Perhaps I should edit it to read 'dizzy'... p'raps not, the sun will be out tomorrow (NO! not that one, the one in the sky :lol: )


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

How about a new section called THE RING - no holds barred, everything goes, nothing is banned, enter at your own risk.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I voted yes because new members may just arrive in the middle of a barny and anyway, once people have been joined for a few days, they will soon fing off topic if they need to.

Shame it has to be done because I tend to only read from the home page of posts so will have to catch up with it now and again.

But on balance I say Yes but doesn't mean I am right of course.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

i agree with crazylady, and i think its really sad, and makes me feel sad, and who wants to keep on going to a place like that?
If people don't like j&t and off topic DON'T READ IT!


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Raine

You hit the nail on the head, but that simple concept is beyond the whiners, they actually have to read something they dont like, then whine about it being off topic (ie not about motohomes)

For example I saw a topic called Mondeo Headlights, I have no interest in mondeo headlights, guess what I have not even looked at it, but I would not be surprised if an anorak went in there to complain that its not about motorhomes.


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

You get people disagreeing with each other, mainly the minority, on most of the forums that I've been on. 

Infact, one of the forums I used to visit got so bitchy they just pulled the plug on it overnight as whatever they tried didn't help!!

They banned the main members who caused the problems, but they came back under another name, they also moved threads, and off topic stuff etc etc, but that didnt work either!
THAT was a really fantastic forum, with alot of really useful helpful members, who were willing to help with your problems etc etc and it was a great shame when it closed down!!

Dont really think people on here would want that to happen to this wonderful forum, Do They???

Just a thought............


Oh, and if you have a comment to make to an individual about comments that you feel are not right etc, that have no benefit to other members of the forum, why not PM that member instead?? If then you get nasty, horrible of vbitchy comments back, PM a Mod!!!!

Oh, evening all, hope you are all ok, oh, and I really dont mind whether the off topic stays on front page or not!!!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Perhaps we need two off topics: one so people can use the expertise of 9000 members (I knew that I would get a good answer about mondeo headlights and it saved me registering on another site for which I would have no long term interest) and another one that can be the place where we can bitch about life the universe and everything.


Frank


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Raine/crazylady,

It’s not so much that people would not like to read off-topic, so much as the content sometimes, i.e.: the threads that degrade into personnel abuse and continuing arguments (generalisation :wink: ).

Off-topic worked well for a long time after it’s first implementation, members like myself, often put threads on that were non-motorhome, members enjoyed the variety of topics.

Just to put this into perspective, if there were not so many threads that end up being locked or deleted in off-topic, then this thread, the uneasy feeling on the site at times, new visiters viewing off-topic for the first time never to return, simply would not exist.

I have campaigned over the years about the need for some humour and diversity within the site, I will continue to do so, but only up to a point.

MHS…Rob


----------

